# De Longhi Magnifica S Bean feed problem



## Afterdinner

Hello

I have had a D'Longhi Magnifica S for about 2 years now and from the day I bought it, the bean hopper doesn't feed the beans into the hole at the bottom properly. I have to push the beans downwards and it works fine. If I don't do this, the grinder pitch gets higher and you can hear it is not grinding any beans. The coffee is then very weak or a warning display says there are no beans in the machine.

I did contact D'Longhi when I bought it but they couldn't help and said I should send it away to Portsmouth - I like my coffee too much for that!

Anybody experienced this? Or have any suggestions? I thought that now it's out of warranty I could modify the aperture at the bottom of the hopper but don't really know how.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## DavecUK

Set the grind coarser


----------



## Afterdinner

Thanks for the reply Dave.

I have tried altering the grind setting but the problem is unless I push the beans through the hole at the bottom of the hopper, they don't reach the grinder.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## DavecUK

Afterdinner said:


> Thanks for the reply Dave.
> 
> I have tried altering the grind setting but the problem is unless I push the beans through the hole at the bottom of the hopper, they don't reach the grinder.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


Ah, I thought you meant the beans were not entering the burrs.....if it's sticking try cleaning and polishing the hopper (auto wax or similar). i'm not sure it will help, but you never know.


----------



## Afterdinner

Thanks, will try that and post result.


----------



## Afterdinner

I tried everything but the beans were not getting to the burrs unless I pushed them through the hole at the bottom of the hopper.

And now I took your advice but I made the grind as coarse as it will go on the dial (during grinding) and it works! Thank you. The only slight issue is the coarse grind is now not as strong even with the menu set to "extra strong taste". Still better than it was before overall though.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Roger Madison

occasionally vaccuum out leftover chaff and even removing the cover with a screwdriver.

have found that dark roast softer beans cause the problem.

while a light roast doesn't with coarse setting 5.5 (doesn't have to be max 7)


----------



## Chrisbuck107

You've no doubt solved this problem by now but I had the same problem and my issue was the dial to select either ground coffee thru strong whole bean coffee was dodgy and although I was using whole beans the machine thought I wanted to use ground (which WAS empty). Turned the dial fully left and right a few times then full right (clockwise) and &#8230; solved. 
Only took about 3 hours to solve&#8230;😡


----------



## Sandy

I have the same issue. This is a fundamental design issue with the machine. The Issue occurs with dark roast espresso beans which tend to have a higher oil content. I use Starbucks brand espresso beans which don't feed properly from the hopper into the grinder because the higher oil content causes them to stick together. Please note, This is not a cleaning issue; rather, it is a design issue. The bottom of the hopper does not have enough slope to allow gravity to consistently feed espresso beans into the grinder. I assume it was designed this way to have a low profile machine design for aesthetic purposes. The hopper is also generally too small.

I've tried changing to a coarser setting , but this did not resolve the issue. I called the company and the representative essentially talked down to me as though it was my fault and told me I should only add enough beans to the hopper to make one shot of espresso at a time (which defeats the purpose of a hopper and super automatic machine in the first place). It also indicated to me that they have had numerous complaints on this issue and it is a fundamental design flaw that this espresso machine is unable to feed "espresso" beans from the hopper into the grinder. Had I known I would have to manually stir the beans in the hopper as I actively make a shot on this "super automatic" machine to get it to work properly, then I would have never purchased this unit. For a $1,000 machine, I expect better. Except for this major design issue, I am happy with the coffee. However, I will not buy another Delonghi until this design error is fixed.


----------

